# Kicking with Cesar



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pat Miller shared this link on her FB page. Generally, perfect examples of WHAT NOT TO DO when dealing with a reactive dog. :thmbdn:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

My goodness Carina I am literally shaking and in tears! :crying: How can anyone do that to an animal?! How is it that he is so popular? Whay isn't someone stepping up to him and charging him with abuse....

I need to go hug my fluffs


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Won't be watching him anymore. I have never seen him kick a dog on tv. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh - it gets me sick to look at that. :smcry: And this creep gets lucrative deals with sponsors and tv. Shameful. :angry:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow - that was really hard to watch and I had to stop about 30 seconds in. I have to admit I have watched his show many times before - mostly because I just love to watch anything on tv pertaining to dogs. I was ignorant enough in the past that I didn't see the harm in his methods before I started reading about him on this forum and other websites. I never saw him actually KICK a dog before though!!! I always thought he "lightly tapped" with his fingers and made the whole "SHH" sound...but no one can mistake this kicking for "lightly tapping" though...look at how far those BIG dogs were jumping up in to the air when he kicked them. Yikes!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Awful!! I have always hated this mans methods. He is nothing but a fame and money hungry animal abuser!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

This is so sad. I can't even imagine seeing someone hit their dog like that and esp. in the groin. I think he needs a good kick in the groin too.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. It brought tears to my eyes. I always loved watching Cesar Milan and never saw him kick a dog on TV. I can't imagine ever using any of those techniques on our little fluffs, let alone any dog. When it's pointed out how time after time kicking is his "go to" method, I've lost all respect for him as a trainer. Since getting Gracie I have immersed myself in training books, videos, and classes and have learned how outdated Cesar's "dominance" methods actually are! I love clicker training and am trying to get better and better at it. It's been so fun to see how I can shape behaviors in Gracie with a click and a treat!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Johita said:


> This is so sad. I can't even imagine seeing someone hit their dog like that and esp. in the groin. I think he needs a good kick in the groin too.


:goodpost:

I agree 100%. He is an inhumane a** for lack of a better word!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I really don't agree with most of Cesar's training methods and this just confirms my thoughts. This made me SICK. Ugh!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, I MUCH prefer Victoria Stillwell's techniques (It Me or the Dog). She has often discussed how, for instance, throwing your dog on his/her back to "submit" and the owner taking an aggressive alpha role is very detrimental to a dog. Cesar, on the other hand, encourages it. While I've never seen Cesar kick a dog before, or should I say never noticed him doing it, I've seen when a dog aggresses or otherwise is out of control, and he acts like it's okay and says "That's good." It's like-- What?? That made me realize he wasn't really the type of trainer I would want to listen to. Maybe he has had success with dogs with his methods, but that doesn't mean his methods are good or beneficial to the dog's well-being.


----------

